# ICS Boot Animation on Touchpad



## SS2006 (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks cool!


----------



## salvoroni (Aug 22, 2011)

Did you do this to yours? Can you post a link to the file so we can do it as well?

EDIT: Found it!

boot anim: http://mediafire.com/?rcmyw0wv24f87qv

lock screen: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1312431

ICS wallpapers? Install this APK (first link)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1297726


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

how would ye' go about putting this on there to replace the animation and lockscreen now?


----------



## Jocelyn84 (Oct 14, 2011)

salvoroni said:


> Did you do this to yours? Can you post a link to the file so we can do it as well?
> 
> EDIT: Found it!
> 
> ...


Thatboot boot animation is 1280x720 and febycv is making one for 1024x768 right meow  
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18625720&postcount=104

Edit: XGA is now listed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1294970

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Copy the animation to your TP via Dropbox, usb connection or download directly via Browser.

Open Root Manager or ES File Explorer or other root file manager. Your file has to be named exactly or you will need to rename it:

*bootanimation.zip*

Open root explorer and tap the /sdcard (where your file is probably located), go to the folder where you have your animation (download or dropbox or ??).
Long press your boot animation, choose copy and press the back button until you have left the sdcard. The status bar will change from /sdcard/whatever to just /.
Tap on data, then local and tap the "paste" button on the bottom.
If you need to rename your file you can long-tap on it and choose rename.
Reboot.

The sweet thing about putting your animation here is you can upgrade to a newer build and don't have to recopy your boot animation.


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

I did what you wrote above and now I have got no animation at all lol I used Root Manager to do what you said, can't believe I got anything wrong. I have downloaded the zip and moved it to /data/local and it is named bootanimation.zip.

Removed it from there and now the old one is back. So it was recognized I guess, it just didn't show.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

CMartins said:


> I did what you wrote above and now I have got no animation at all lol I used Root Manager to do what you said, can't believe I got anything wrong. I have downloaded the zip and moved it to /data/local and it is named bootanimation.zip.
> 
> Removed it from there and now the old one is back. So it was recognized I guess, it just didn't show.


Go into /system/media and overwrite the existing bootanimation.zip

Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

This one takes preference over /system/media so no need to remove it. It worked for me.

I'm guessing a corrupt download or misspelled (leading or trailing space?) or the permissions on the file aren't correct.

I used drop box to copy and don't usually have permission problems. My file permissions are set to:

*Owner*: Execute
*Group*: Read, Write, Execute
*Others*: Read, Execute


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Go into /system/media and overwrite the existing bootanimation.zip
> 
> Sent from my Android powered Tenderloin


I did that, nothing happened. And now I have lost the one boot animation that was working lol sh*t. You guys sure there is nothing else I need to setup? Odd.


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

CMartins said:


> I did that, nothing happened. And now I have lost the one boot animation that was working lol sh*t. You guys sure there is nothing else I need to setup? Odd.


Like Colchiro said, maybe a bad download. I'll post a link to the stock boot animation once I get home.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

crump84 said:


> Like Colchiro said, maybe a bad download. I'll post a link to the stock boot animation once I get home.
> 
> Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


The one I downloaded is 1.78Mb big :/ I have tried a boot animation from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=770500 and it worked. So I'm guessing it is the rar.


----------



## djhomeboy (Aug 22, 2011)

I too have a blank screen after copy pasting bootanimation.zip to system/media


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Sorry, a blank screen means you have the wrong file.

Scroll down and grab the WXGA file under the "tab versions".


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Colchiro said:


> Sorry, a blank screen means you have the wrong file.
> 
> Scroll down and grab the WXGA file under the "tab versions".


Where?


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

CMartins said:


> Where?


Toward bottom of OP from this link:



Jocelyn84 said:


> Thatboot boot animation is 1280x720 and febycv is making one for 1024x768 right meow
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18625720&postcount=104
> 
> Edit: XGA is now listed http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1294970
> ...


Here's your file: Touchpad (1024×768)


----------



## CMartins (Sep 24, 2011)

Images are rather small, doesn't look that good when resized to TP's resolution, it looks pixelated 

Thank you though, definitely works!


----------



## soneracar (Oct 10, 2011)

When I type this paste it says read only file system. Actually, it gives me that each time I try anything except in sd folder.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

That was my impression as well.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks pretty good but it does seem strange that they're sized to 600x960. The Nexus photo dimensions don't match the desc.txt file either though. Hmmm, I've never made a graphic for the bootscreen so I don't know what they are supposed to be. I guess I just thought that the images would be sized to the 720x1280 resolution.


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

The more I think of it the more it makes sense. The source files were from the Nexus where were 360x640 and the larger you make them the more the quality is going to break up. Strange though how the TouchPad files are 600x960, I would think they would be 540x960 which is proportional to the source. Maybe they were stretched a bit or maybe I just don't know what I'm talking about. Regardless, I think it looks cool on boot!


----------



## mikeearwood (Oct 18, 2011)

I put the bootanimation.zip in the / folder and now my cm 7 just sits and spins on the cm 7 boot-up animation. I can boot into web-os, where would the bootanimation.zip be so I can delete it?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Instead of overwriting.... change the old animation to a new filename... that way if things don't pan out, its easy to fix it back...


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just did it using Root Explorer... looks good, just wish it was clearer... cool for now though! Kept my old boot ani in there as oldbootanimation.zip just incase something goes wrong..


----------



## itsdollar (Oct 18, 2011)

"mikeearwood said:


> I put the bootanimation.zip in the / folder and now my cm 7 just sits and spins on the cm 7 boot-up animation. I can boot into web-os, where would the bootanimation.zip be so I can delete it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


Same thing happened to me last night. I went into CWM during the reboot and restored a backup I had just made. Hope you did a Nandroid.


----------



## EnderDane (Oct 10, 2011)

Anyone get the ring lock screen to work?


----------



## Synical_99 (Sep 8, 2011)

EnderDane said:


> Anyone get the ring lock screen to work?


It worked for me so far without any issues. Before flashing the zip i made sure i selected the ring style option.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

EnderDane said:


> Anyone get the ring lock screen to work?


Mine worked, however I can only pick one item to quickly launch using the center ring. Is that normal? ICS allows for multiple, I wonder if this is just a CM7 limitation.


----------



## ChronoReverse (Oct 14, 2011)

erick161 said:


> Mine worked, however I can only pick one item to quickly launch using the center ring. Is that normal? ICS allows for multiple, I wonder if this is just a CM7 limitation.


Just add more apps. I have three set for the center ring.


----------



## erick161 (Aug 22, 2011)

ChronoReverse said:


> Just add more apps. I have three set for the center ring.


Wow, I didn't realize I could just click it again and add more. I'm a ritard lol


----------

